# Gravana Carbon FIber hoods...



## Holden1984 (Feb 2, 2007)

Have any of you bought a hood from Gravana tuning? they have really good looking hoods, but I am wondering how well they fit the car?


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I have the fiberglass one. You will have to relocate the computer cause it will hit the hood. Also, the body shop had to do a lot of prep work to it. Wasn't paint ready. It was cheaper than the stock hood plus 40% lighter for the fiberglass (45%) for the carbon. If you can pick it up, you'll save $200 at the most on shipping. The shop told me to not go with carbon cause once it gets damaged it's trash, as for the fibergalss, it can be repaired. Carbon is much stronger and only a slight bit lighter than the fiberglass. Geting a good prep on the hood is critical. I had to have mine re-done before leaving for the desert. The paint cracked right under the hood scoops.

Also, if you have a CAI, it will not line up unless it's a Lingenfelter or CSPerformance heat shielf from Austrailia. My K&N was way off with the intake hole from the hood. It was blowing the cool air on the outside of the heatshield thus having no effect on the "raim air" effect. Unless you get a custom box built just for this hood. There is a company called MPD that makes fiberglass hoods that has a box that mates to their hood. Here's their web-site.


----------

